# Oakley RadarLock's sit too far from face...suggestions?



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well like the title implies I have a pair of brand new Oakley RadarLock's and unfortunately they sit pretty far from my face. Even with the smaller nose piece installed I can slide at least a finger all the way around in the space between the lens and my face. Needless to say this is letting in some air flow and causing there to be a pretty big "light spot" below where the lens cover. If I take off the nose piece entirely and just let the plastic nubs sit on my nose the fit is much closer and STILL doesn't touch my cheeks however this is obviously not how I want to wear my glasses!

It seems that I have lower/flatter cheek bones in that I have NEVER had a problem with sunglasses sitting too close, only too far away. I really like the quality of the Oakleys and the clarity is amazing so I would like to stay with the brand if possible.

Any suggestions on one's that sit really close to the face? I have heard the Jawbone's do in that some friends can't wear them since they sit on their cheekbones and make marks....

Any help?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I know Oakley markets an "Asian frame" choice on some of their lines.....not sure what that accounts for (and I'm Asian, lol), but it has to do with face shapes. Check on their website or call/check by an Oakley store.

**


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

go to a store that sells Oakley and try them on? not sure what other kind of advice can be offered here...maybe try the 'asian fit' Oakley glasses, they make the Radar and the Fast Jacket and a bunch of others w/ this option.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> go to a store that sells Oakley and try them on? not sure what other kind of advice can be offered here...maybe try the 'asian fit' Oakley glasses, they make the Radar and the Fast Jacket and a bunch of others w/ this option.


Sadly only a hiking store near me has Oakley and they don't stock any of the cycling models I'm interested in *radar and jawbone*. They do have the flak but thats about it. The rest are more casual or active as opposed to the one's called sport on Oakleys site....

Also, I have read about the Asian fit on Oakley's site and that sounds like exactly what I don't want. It says if your sunglasses sit too low or slide down or touch your cheeks/face. My problem is the exact opposite, they sit too far away and don't go low enough


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

The Asian fit just makes the nose piece not as abrupt (smaller or inline with the frame more) so that for us flat nosed people, the sunglasses don't sit low if you try making the nose piece contact your nose. 

My Radar's came with two different nose pieces and they pretty much touch my face (even more so with the Range lense)

I think we need to see a picture of the Radar's on your face to really understand what it going on.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

So here are a few photo's showing off what I'm describing regarding the sunglasses. As you can see they sit quite far off my face in the side view. From the front shots you can see how I can easily slip a few fingers up under the lens along my face and not even contact the lens. This is where the issues arise with air coming in. Also, this makes it quite easy for me to "look under" the lens if I look down. I can see a large portion of "unshielded" space.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Sell them and buy a pair that fits your face. You must have more of an oval head.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I see, you have no cheeks lol. Yeah just get rid of em and try different sunglasses on. Sucks that you don't have any Oakley dealers close to you but if you really have your heart set on Oakleys, road trip!


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

As a 15 year Loyal custumer to Okley, I can tell that those glasses dont fit you.
You need to go back to the store and find the ones fit properly to your face. No one here will be able to help you with fit on your face. Its kinda the same thing when you are fitting a new bike.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> Sell them and buy a pair that fits your face. You must have more of an oval head.


Um thanks?  I know that Bell and Specialized helmets fit me well while Giro don't. I think that coincides with oval shaped head? Heard somewhere once that Bell=Oval and Giro=Round that is why usually either 1 fits you best not both....



forge55b said:


> I see, you have no cheeks lol. Yeah just get rid of em and try different sunglasses on. Sucks that you don't have any Oakley dealers close to you but if you really have your heart set on Oakleys, road trip!


Yes I really don't have cheeks, I think part of it is the super skinnyness combined with a generally flatter cheek bone structure. This results in flatter cheeks with no extra skin/body tissue over them.



alien4fish said:


> As a 15 year Loyal custumer to Okley, I can tell that those glasses dont fit you.
> You need to go back to the store and find the ones fit properly to your face. No one here will be able to help you with fit on your face. Its kinda the same thing when you are fitting a new bike.


If you read my previous post I mentioned that NOBODY near me stocks the Cycling related Oakley's aka the Radar's/RadarLock's and Jawbones which is why I was asking here. I can't just go to a store and "find ones that fit my face" if they aren't stocked around here! The Radar's were an online purchase so I can either return or sell em off at a small loss...


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

If you read my previous post I mentioned that NOBODY near me stocks the Cycling related Oakley's aka the Radar's/RadarLock's and Jawbones which is why I was asking here. I can't just go to a store and "find ones that fit my face" if they aren't stocked around here! The Radar's were an online purchase so I can either return or sell em off at a small loss..
Yeah I read it .........calm down, I know you're upset (i would be too BTW) Just trying to help:thumbsup:Lets see.....You have the RadarLock Pitch with interchangable lenses......
Ok, 
the M frame sweep looks like good
and the Half Jacket 2.0 is a a smaller tighter lens but has less sweep


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

alien4fish said:


> If you read my previous post I mentioned that NOBODY near me stocks the Cycling related Oakley's aka the Radar's/RadarLock's and Jawbones which is why I was asking here. I can't just go to a store and "find ones that fit my face" if they aren't stocked around here! The Radar's were an online purchase so I can either return or sell em off at a small loss..
> Yeah I read it .........calm down, I know you're upset (i would be too BTW) Just trying to help:thumbsup:Lets see.....You have the RadarLock Pitch with interchangable lenses......
> Ok,
> the M frame sweep looks like good
> and the Half Jacket 2.0 is a a smaller tighter lens but has less sweep


I'm not really upset just mildly annoyed but not a big deal either way. I know I can return the glasses just know that the hassle of waiting 1+ weeks for the refund is going to be obnoxious. Anyhow, I have tried on the M-Frame and it's even worse. I will see if I can find the Half Jacket+Split Jacket+ Jawbone somewhere to try. The Jawbone seems like it might work out well since the nose pieces are very "recessed" or close to the frame meaning that they should sit close to my face. This is exactly what I want, might be worth a try....:idea:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Get rid of them and find some riding sunglasses other than Oakley that fit.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

FTR said:


> Get rid of them and find some riding sunglasses other than Oakley that fit.


Any suggestions on other sunglasses? Or just go to the nearby shops and try on everything I possibly can?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have tried a few Smith's before and found nothing that fit well. The PivLock weren't great, same issues as Radar's. Everything else by them had too long of temples or various other issues turning me away from them


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Any suggestions on other sunglasses? Or just go to the nearby shops and try on everything I possibly can?


No suggestions as I have no real idea on what will fit your face.
And yes, just go and try on everything that you like the look of.
Smith make some really good cycling glasses as do others.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Any suggestions on other sunglasses? Or just go to the nearby shops and try on everything I possibly can?


I love my Rudy Project sunglasses (Zyon model, with multilaser red lenses)....they even have the attachable "wings" that keep the wind out even better. Rudy has a very nice lineup of sunglasses...1st class stuff :thumbsup:. They often have sales on their site, or discount codes lying around on the internet.


I'm lucky, I live about 5 miles from their corporate, and I've been there to pick up my glasses...they would likely let someone try on frames for fit. But sounds like you are not in SoCal.

**


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

*Oakley XLJ or Asian Fit*



SolidSnake03 said:


> Sadly only a hiking store near me has Oakley and they don't stock any of the cycling models I'm interested in *radar and jawbone*. They do have the flak but thats about it. The rest are more casual or active as opposed to the one's called sport on Oakleys site....
> 
> Also, I have read about the Asian fit on Oakley's site and that sounds like exactly what I don't want. It says if your sunglasses sit too low or slide down or touch your cheeks/face. My problem is the exact opposite, they sit too far away and don't go low enough


i have some knowledge of Oakley products, especially the asian-fit line.

some models have inherently larger lenses (fast jacket lenses are larger than flak jacket lenses) and some models have 2 types of lenses (regular and XLJ). one way to decrease the amount of flow underneath your lenses is to have bigger lenses (if available) or a framed bottom (like jawbones)

asian-fit could be a good fit if your face is flat with a lower nose bridge. the frame is flatter and the lenses are less convex than the regular. this can help in your case by having the lenses closer to your face and therefore less opening underneath.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

You have the Path lens there. I had a similar problem with mine until I discovered the Range lens. It is both deeper/lower (closer to the cheek bone) and wraps around slightly more. Not sure if the Range lens is offered in the Radar Lock yet, but it is offered in the regular Radars. IMO, that would solve your problem.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Radars come in three lens shapes. You happen to have the (IIRC) smallest lens shape they offer. The locks also have the same lens shape options. I know this because I recently returned a pair of Jawbones for a pair of Radars (the Locks don't come close to having the flexibility that the standard Radar does). The shape lens that you are using is what I have. They fit my face, look good and I'm fortunate enough to have an Oakley store very close that is super willing to work with me if I'm not happy.

I'd suggest going to the largest lens shape they have. You may need to order online directly from Oakley. I've owned a lot of sunglasses and Oakley has the best optics by far. Don't give up quite yet.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

El Guapo said:


> You have the Path lens there. I had a similar problem with mine until I discovered the Range lens. It is both deeper/lower (closer to the cheek bone) and wraps around slightly more. Not sure if the Range lens is offered in the Radar Lock yet, but it is offered in the regular Radars. IMO, that would solve your problem.


Good advice. I didn't read this before I wrote my post.

The standard Radar is a very good frame. Many, many more options. The lock I actually considered until I found it it was more complicated to change lenses and didn't have the options I was looking for.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Any suggestions on other sunglasses? Or just go to the nearby shops and try on everything I possibly can?


I tend to have the same problem with many sunglasses. I now wear Smith Optics "Pivlock V90" glasses and love them. Beyond fitting well, they are phenomenal sunglasses. The frameless design makes them lighter than anything else I've ever worn, and ensures that your vision is unobstructed all the way around. Comes with three easily changeable lenses and a great case. $139 list. EMS sells them, and you can usually track down a 20% off coupon. Some web searching can usually turn them up for under $100. I paid $89 for mine. Smith also makes a V90 MAX which features a larger (taller) lens, which were too big for me.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SolidSnake03 said:


> I have tried a few Smith's before and found nothing that fit well. The PivLock weren't great, same issues as Radar's. Everything else by them had too long of temples or various other issues turning me away from them


Guess I should have read this post before writing the reply I just put up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Unit 91 said:


> Radars come in three lens shapes. You happen to have the (IIRC) smallest lens shape they offer. The locks also have the same lens shape options. I know this because I recently returned a pair of Jawbones for a pair of Radars (the Locks don't come close to having the flexibility that the standard Radar does). The shape lens that you are using is what I have. They fit my face, look good and I'm fortunate enough to have an Oakley store very close that is super willing to work with me if I'm not happy.
> 
> I'd suggest going to the largest lens shape they have. You may need to order online directly from Oakley. I've owned a lot of sunglasses and Oakley has the best optics by far. Don't give up quite yet.


I'm not sure if just a longer lens is the right solution here. The issue is more how far the lenses sit away from my face as opposed to the lens not being long enough. Granted a longer lens may compensate for this issue however, I would rather find sunglasses that actually fit close to my face and tight instead of just do the "longer lens" work around.

If I take off the nose piece so the lenses sit as close to my face as I would like then I have plenty of vertical coverage however this is obviously uncomfortable due to the plastic nubs digging in. 

The reason I wasn't a fan of the Smith's was that they weren't tight enough on my small head, could feel them move around a bit. The coverage was ok and the nose piece wasn't bad actually but the temples were too long *messed with helmet* and not snug enough 

I'm looking at trying the Jawbones since from all the pictures it seems they sit quite a bit closer due to the way the nose pieces are designed. Also, I'm interested in the Rudy Project Genetyk since they seem Radar Like but with an adjustable nose.

I had the Rudy Project Noyz but they just didn't offer enough coverage, the adjustable nose was nice but coverage was meh....

Any other things to look into? I'm not really sold on the different size Radar Lenses idea sorry


----------



## Ian560 (May 6, 2012)

Try asian fits, My friend had to do that. The regular one were too big for his face.


----------



## Ian560 (May 6, 2012)

Try asian fits for sure. My friend had to wear them because i think he had the same problem.:idea: well good luck, only oakley are hella expensive.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ian560 said:


> Try asian fits, My friend had to do that. The regular one were too big for his face.


This is like the fourth recommendation for Asian Fits.

NEWS FLASH:

Asian fits are for flat noses. That is the OPPOSITE of what he has. Asian fits will sit HIGHER and make the problem WORSE.

Do you copy? 

Thanks.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

F45 said:


> This is like the fourth recommendation for Asian Fits.
> 
> NEWS FLASH:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this! I was just about to write something particularly not nice related to people actually READING things before posting but you took care of it :thumbsup: gives me hope that some people do actually read+comprehend things!


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I was just about to write something particularly not nice related to people actually READING things before posting but you took care of it :thumbsup: gives me hope that some people do actually read+comprehend things!


maybe it's you two who should read !

as i said, asian fit is also a flatter frame shape than the normal convex regular frame shape. a flatter frame means the lens would be closer to the face. can possibly solve your problem. i have tried both regular and asian and for me there was not much of a difference.

i also suggested models with larger lenses or models with the bottom lens frame (jawbone) to solve the problem.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

bq_or_bust said:


> maybe it's you two who should read !
> 
> as i said, asian fit is also a flatter frame shape than the normal convex regular frame shape. a flatter frame means the lens would be closer to the face. can possibly solve your problem. i have tried both regular and asian and for me there was not much of a difference.
> 
> i also suggested models with larger lenses or models with the bottom lens frame (jawbone) to solve the problem.


....let me google that for you
Oakley Asian Fit Sunglasses For Men | Oakley Official Store
If you read the description of what "symptoms" would tip you off to try Asian fit I have the OPPOSITE of all of those. Listen I know what your saying sound logical to you but if you look at Oakley's website description and see what the nose pieces are doing *pushing the glasses up even higher* you will realize your wrong in that these will NOT help me.

I'm looking into the Jawbone's quite seriously as I feel like they would sit much closer to my face and the bottom frame might help take up some space.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

SolidSnake03 said:


> ....let me google that for you
> Oakley Asian Fit Sunglasses For Men | Oakley Official Store
> If you read the description of what "symptoms" would tip you off to try Asian fit I have the OPPOSITE of all of those. Listen I know what your saying sound logical to you but if you look at Oakley's website description and see what the nose pieces are doing *pushing the glasses up even higher* you will realize your wrong in that these will NOT help me.
> 
> I'm looking into the Jawbone's quite seriously as I feel like they would sit much closer to my face and the bottom frame might help take up some space.


IF it was just the nose piece difference for the asian, THEN i would agree. BUT, it's not and i've been talking how the frame is flat vs the regular convex shape. IF you think can imagine what i'm describing, THEN it may solve your problem.

if you're going to order from them, why not try one and see how it really fits.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

SolidSnake03 said:


> I'm not sure if just a longer lens is the right solution here. The issue is more how far the lenses sit away from my face as opposed to the lens not being long enough. Granted a longer lens may compensate for this issue however, I would rather find sunglasses that actually fit close to my face and tight instead of just do the "longer lens" work around.
> 
> If I take off the nose piece so the lenses sit as close to my face as I would like then I have plenty of vertical coverage however this is obviously uncomfortable due to the plastic nubs digging in.
> 
> ...


Unit91 is absolutely correct. You have the lens with the shortest profile, meant for those with higher cheekbones.

Oakley only offers the Pitch lens for the Radarlocks at the moment, which are slightly taller/longer. With the "old" Radars, they also had the Range lens, which was taller/longer still.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

bq_or_bust said:


> IF it was just the nose piece difference for the asian, THEN i would agree. BUT, it's not and i've been talking how the frame is flat vs the regular convex shape. IF you think can imagine what i'm describing, THEN it may solve your problem.
> 
> if you're going to order from them, why not try one and see how it really fits.


You still failed to address Oakley's own description about what to look for when considering Asian fit....

I know the convex vs. flat thing is a big deal for you however I fail to see how even that should be a greater factor than Oakley's description about "Sunglasses too low? Falling off your face? etc.."

This is a stupid thing to argue over so if you still, after reading the company's description of Asian fit more closely as opposed to just clinging to the convex vs. flat idea, disagree thats fine but than please take it elsewhere.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I cannot believe this thread is still going.
Go to a shop and try some glasses on.
You asked for people's advice.
They have given it and now you are arguing with them.


----------

